# Help me find a studio chair, please.



## Studio E (Aug 16, 2020)

Especially with a pandemic going on, this is more difficult than it should be. I really need a new studio chair or two for sitting at my desk composing/mixing (with arms), but also for playing piano at my desk (no arms preferably).

Here are the problems with my current chair which is just a big office chair that I've never gotten along with, but it was a gift from my wife so I've used it for a few years now:

- It's too large. It's just awkward in a small setting like my studio. Also, the seat depth is like 18", which means that with me sitting ALL the way back as far as I can go, the back support is no where near my back, so I've been sitting perched nearer the front ever since I got it.
- The seat height isn't tall enough. My desk has the keyboard built in and it sits with the top of the white keys at 28.5 inches (72.39) centimeters. This is standard piano height, and my chair has my elbows at about that height, with is somewhere around 3" to short for optimal playing. The chair is upholstered so it's hard to tell what the actual height is, but I'm saying 18", once I sit in it and the pneumatics compress in the stem of the chair.
- Easily lowerable arms would be great, but I'd also be willing to buy two different chairs, just to have a comfortable way to also play guitar or keys when I need/want to and still have another for mixing and composing with arms.

For as amazing as Amazon seems in someways, I'm amazed at how little info there is on a lot of the chairs, and you really have to scour through reviews and comments just to find the height range of some of them.

Lastly, I don't want to break the bank here. I had a $35 office chair years ago that I'd love to have again now. It just worked, and when I say in it, the back support actually MET my back and supported it. For years, I have had zero back support. I'd love to keep it betwee $100 - $200 if possible.

It would be great if anyone could share their chair success stories with me and kindly link me to something they really liked.


----------



## Stringtree (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey Eric,

Finally got a Herman Miller chair, roll around in it. It mostly works.

One issue is bifocals. Screen is too high, so the ergonomic chair is great, but I have to lift my head to see the screen. I've tried every kind of reading glasses I could find, but nothing works like the lower half of my glasses. Curses.

Check out used commercial office furniture places near you. Sit. Walk around. Sit. See if any of this stuff made for professional sitters works for you? My chair was $1000 list but I got it for a little over $100. A lot of it comes bulk from failed offices. Nearly new, 1/10th the price. 

As we get older, it's sorta awful going to the computer to sit unless we can do so in comfort. Having a boss chair will improve productivity. 

Hope you find a good one; please report back.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 16, 2020)

I bought one of these....



The arms fold back out the way...it’s perfect for piano and guitar...when mixing pull the arms back in position.

Its solid, comfortable and non expensive.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 16, 2020)

Studio E said:


> It would be great if anyone could share their *chair success stories *with me and kindly link me to something they really liked.



I wish I had one. All I can say is try a lot of different chairs at stores, buy the one that fits best, find out in the following weeks why that decision was wrong, and make a more informed decision next time. If you can find a place that sells cheap used chairs that you can resell later on ebay with minimal or no loss, that would be ideal to _really _try out different models.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 16, 2020)

I got a Herman Miller Aeron in January and have loved it. Started using it just in time for the pandemic and don’t know how I would have made it with my old chair. Just upgraded to a height adjustable desk as well and so far I’m finding that is helping especially since I’m now in the business of producing instructional videos so my studio space has to be adapted to that.


----------



## Stringtree (Aug 16, 2020)

Everybody in an "I know" role on YouTube has an Aeron chair and DT-770 headphones. 

Maybe shhhh... Shhhh... Shhh, shhh, shhh. Just do what they do and eat what's on the plate. One doesn't want the hose again.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm also looking at the moment. I have a Herman Miller Setu chair which is really comfy for sitting at a desk working but not so great for playing keyboard/guitar. I'm starting to think that a drum throne might be the answer, as it can sit in a corner when not needed. I like the look of the Roc n Soc Nitro thrones - anyone have any experience of these or thrones in general?


----------



## Christian Javet (Aug 16, 2020)

After many chairs, I found that Herman Miller chair is the best.


----------



## brek (Aug 16, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I bought one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have two cheap chairs with arm rests like this (not this exact model). 

I love the arm rests, but am not much of a fan of the rest of the chair. Wish the Herman Millers and Steelcases of the world offered these types of arm rests. 

I agree with the OP that shopping on Amazon is a vast wasteland for these chairs. There are hundreds of them, with varying pricepoints and reviews, yet they all seem to use the same basic designs and probably come from the same factory.


----------



## Damarus (Aug 16, 2020)

Crown Seating Stealth Standard Engineer's Chair - Standard Seat Size


Adjustable Studio Chair with Free-float Backrest and Breathable Mesh Seat




www.sweetwater.com





Don't be fooled by the look. Look up more info about this. Also cant go wrong with the HM Aeron


----------



## electrow (Aug 16, 2020)

This is my first post here. I've been researching studio chairs for a while. Here is one made for the studio: https://www.phantomfocus.com/category-s/149.htm I'll either get that or one with a head rest.

Also as to bi-tri focal glasses the answer for my has been computer glasses, that prescription ones where monitor distance is the main focus.


----------



## Studio E (Aug 16, 2020)

Damarus said:


> Crown Seating Stealth Standard Engineer's Chair - Standard Seat Size
> 
> 
> Adjustable Studio Chair with Free-float Backrest and Breathable Mesh Seat
> ...



Man, I like the looks of this, thanks.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 16, 2020)

[QUOTE="electrow, post: 4620347, member: 3286"

Also as to bi-tri focal glasses the answer for my has been computer glasses, that prescription ones where monitor distance is the main focus.
[/QUOTE]
Yes, I had a pair made especially for computer use after carefully measuring the distance from the screen to my eyes. Quite cheap too, as no need to go for more expensive frames/thinner lenses etc for this use.


----------



## Jenna Fearon (Aug 16, 2020)

I got a _Herman Miller Mirra_ chair a few years ago and love it so much. My wife then got one as well. We bought them on eBay from a chair liquidator for about $350 a piece. More than the OP's budget but damn this is the best chair I've ever owned.

I've been a game programmer/developer for ever and pulling twelve hour sessions in this is nothing. Doesn't even feel like I've been sitting. It's amazing. With that said, I'm retiring from games and have switched to standing now for music/film, so my chair doesn't get as much use, but damn it feels good when I sit down for a break. Seriously, my favorite chair ever.



shropshirelad said:


> I'm starting to think that a drum throne might be the answer, as it can sit in a corner when not needed. I like the look of the Roc n Soc Nitro thrones - anyone have any experience of these or thrones in general?


I sit on my (DW) throne for various things when not drumming, and it's nice and comfy and versatile. We've used it as an extra guest seat for dining table use in a pinch, too, so there's that, haha.


----------



## marius_dm (Aug 16, 2020)

Funny, I just got a used Herman Miller Aeron as well. Very comfortable and they literally last forever. Mine was built in 2003 and it looks like new.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 16, 2020)

Another happy Aeron user 👍

Those Crown chairs do look interesting.The model that I find intriguing is :









Crown Seating Performer Series Studio Stool with Backrest - Advanced


Studio Chair with Free-float Backrest, Serene Foam Gel Seat, and Adjustable Foot Ring




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 16, 2020)

I use the Aeron for both, but you might check out the Swopper for an armless chair.

There's also a guy why shows at NAMM who has Aeron-ish chairs that are incredibly comfortable (at least they seem it when your legs are tired from standing at a trade show). Will see if I can find the name...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 16, 2020)

And here it is. I found it on this site by searching for my favorite person and "chair."









Ergolab


Finally a Ergonomic chair built exactly for you! Ergolab Ergonomic chairs are elevated seating built for the end user in the most comfortable way possible.




www.ergolab.com


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 16, 2020)

Glenn Gould's chair, anyone?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 16, 2020)

Since my chair is not the best on earth, I bought a wideback backrest support and sit-back cushion from ObusForme to put over it. I think it's a Canadian company. I never had back problems since then.





Home - Buyobus.com


Choose from BuyObus.com a wide selection of ObusForme ergonomic lumbar support back seat cushion, memory foam travel neck pillow, massager, lifting belt, driver seat with heat. back pain treatments,




buyobus.com


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 16, 2020)

Everyone is always bugging me about my chair. I don't get it... the tape is still doing a good job of holding it together.


.


----------



## Fidelity (Aug 16, 2020)

I use an Ikea Markus (fabric, not leather), and think it's absolutely amazing for the price ($200). Few chairs have left my back with as little pain as this one has, and the arms can be attached and removed with two screws each. I'm pretty sure Herman Miller wins if money is no object though.


----------



## gst98 (Aug 17, 2020)

Does anyone in the UK have a recomendation for places to get refurb Embody/Aeron Chairs? I've looked for months but no one seems to have stock for embodies. thanks.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 17, 2020)

You guys must already be maxed out with yachts and sports cars since you're sitting on 1400 bucks chairs.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 17, 2020)

As much as everyone loves Herman Miller (I used to use a previous-gen Aeron), I found one I like even more: an ergoCentric tCentric chair. They aren't cheap (mine was $900), but it's the single most comfortable chair I've ever used including HM chairs.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 17, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> You guys must already be maxed out with yachts and sports cars since you're sitting on 1400 bucks chairs.



Two things people should never skimp on: a good chair and a good mattress. You spend most of your life in one or the other after all.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 17, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Two things people should never skimp on: a good chair and a good mattress. You spend most of your life in one or the other after all.



I get that, but on the other hand, millions of people are stuck in office spaces every day of their lives and they don't quite get to drop their precious butts on 1400 bucks worth of sedentary material.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 17, 2020)

I like this one. I switch off between it and an Aeron. Once you get over 12 hours, it's nice to be able to have a change, no matter how great your chair is.









Best Ergonomic Chair for Back Pain


All33 - Welcome to the Revolution of Athletic Sitting™




all33.com


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 17, 2020)

How is the HM Aeron for keyboard playing. I read today that pianists use stools, or rather the first 4 inches of them! This is my problem - I end up perched on the front of my chair, which isn't comfortable. This is why I'd been considering a drum throne. I note that the Aeron has forward tilt, and wondered if this might help?


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 17, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> How is the HM Aeron for keyboard playing. I read today that pianists use stools, or rather the first 4 inches of them! This is my problem - I end up perched on the front of my chair, which isn't comfortable. This is why I'd been considering a drum throne. I note that the Aeron has forward tilt, and wondered if this might help?




As a very happy Aeron user & drummer I don’t think an office chair with arms,any brand or model would be good for playing keyboards or drums.
i prefer a stool for playing,I haven’t tried this but it looks great to me and I might get this when funds allow.
I need to check how adjustable it is for height as I’d probably want it lower than as showed in the picture.









Crown Seating Performer Series Studio Stool with Backrest - Advanced


Studio Chair with Free-float Backrest, Serene Foam Gel Seat, and Adjustable Foot Ring




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 17, 2020)

Jack Weaver said:


> Everyone is always bugging me about my chair. I don't get it... the tape is still doing a good job of holding it together.



I get it, you needed the $ for more speakers (the way Chistopher Walken needed more cowbell in that SNL sketch).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 17, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> As a very happy Aeron user imo (& a drummer) I don’t think an office chair with arms,any brand or model would be good for playing keyboards or drums.



You can splay the Aeron's arms out of the way, as I'm sure you know. If I put the Aeron in its farthest forward-tilted position (which is where I put it all day long), I find it works fine for keyboard - although I definitely get what you're saying about stools.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 17, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I get it, you needed the $ for more speakers (the way Christopher Walken needed more cowbell in that SNL sketch).


I consider it penance. The hair shirt wasn't working anymore. 

.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 17, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> You can splay the Aeron's arms out of the way, as I'm sure you know. If I put the Aeron in its farthest forward-tilted position (which is where I put it all day long), I find it works fine for keyboard - although I definitely get what you're saying about stools.


Interesting, thanks for the insight.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 18, 2020)

This article from CNN gives a nice look at several office chairs with lots of information.




https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/15/cnn-underscored/best-office-chairs/index.html


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 18, 2020)

I've got the opposite problem. I'm trying to figure out how to produce music while hiking, biking, kayaking etc.


----------



## ghobii (Aug 19, 2020)

Anyone have recommendations for a chair that will work with a standing desk? Also needs flip-up arm rests for guitar playing. Would like something with more adjustabilty then what I have. My current chair also has a flat, thinly padded seat which is cutting off the circulation in my legs.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 19, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I get that, but on the other hand, millions of people are stuck in office spaces every day of their lives and they don't quite get to drop their precious butts on 1400 bucks worth of sedentary material.



Just don't sit for extended time. Most cheap chairs rated for 6-8 is false.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 19, 2020)

ghobii said:


> Anyone have recommendations for a chair that will work with a standing desk? Also needs flip-up arm rests for guitar playing. Would like something with more adjustabilty then what I have. My current chair also has a flat, thinly padded seat which is cutting off the circulation in my legs.



Padding is as simple as a cushion but it sounds like your chair is too big for you. Your feet can't rest on the floor if the seat is too long, in other words.

As to being adjustable for a standing desk, well, the difference between sitting and standing is a couple of feet. So you need a char that can raise and lower 24"? Does that even exist?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 19, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I get that, but on the other hand, millions of people are stuck in office spaces every day of their lives and they don't quite get to drop their precious butts on 1400 bucks worth of sedentary material.



Also true, but then 2 billion people are constantly hungry. Sure avoiding back problems is a First World problem, but it's still worth doing!


----------



## ghobii (Aug 19, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Padding is as simple as a cushion but it sounds like your chair is too big for you. Your feet can't rest on the floor if the seat is too long, in other words.
> 
> As to being adjustable for a standing desk, well, the difference between sitting and standing is a couple of feet. So you need a char that can raise and lower 24"? Does that even exist?


It's a fixed height standing desk, which is why I use a drafting chair. And yes, I believe the seat part is too long and the flat edge doesn't help. Looking for something with a waterfall edge, and I've seen some chairs that have a sliding seat that accommodates different leg lengths.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 19, 2020)

You might take a look at that link I posted earlier to ergolab.com. They have some sit-stand chairs - although the ones that impressed me at the NAMM show are sort of like Aerons, only abbreviated.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 20, 2020)

I just ordered an Aeron Remastered in Mineral. I'll report back once it's arrived.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 26, 2020)

So far, so comfy!


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Sep 14, 2020)

I’m very happy with the Steelcase Gesture, which I bought when I switched to working from home back in April or May. It gets really good reviews.


----------



## Easy Pickens (Sep 17, 2020)

About 5 years ago I switched up my schedule so I’d be working from home most of the week, and spent $300 on a used Aeron from Craigslist. I am 100% that guy who suffers eternal buyer’s remorse for spending three bills on a used chair, and yet…

I’ve never regretted it for a second. The guy showed up with a van full of chairs and I told him no arms but gimme the lumbar support. Any task that might glue you to a chair for 10+ hours requires a chair that never calls attention to itself.


----------

